# Hyatt High Sierra photos



## cookinmamma (Aug 29, 2008)

Love this place and so glad we bought here.  August in Tahoe is amazing.  Here are some photos of the resort:

view from the clubhouse, w/ Bldg. 4 on the right:





view from Hyatt's beach (located a short walk across the street from the High Sierra Lodge):





Hyatt High Sierra Lodge's pool & hottub.  This is separate from the Hotel pool.  My kids preferred it even tho it's smaller:





The garden area behind the HHSL units:





And please don't forget to vote for Steve Dallas for the Resort Board if you're an owner here!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66789&highlight='high+sierra'

Love this property!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 29, 2008)

THANK YOU so much for those pictures!!!!


Summer and winter are great but remember all you hyatt owners Northstar (Tahoe/Truckee) will be on line in mid December this year so now you have another place here in Tahoe to stay at with SKI IN/OUT.

Is that Steve Dallas who is running for the HOA Board at Hyatt Tahoe in the hot tub?

c85


----------



## cookinmamma (Aug 30, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66789&highlight='high+sierra'
> 
> Love this property!



Thanks GrayFal - - I'd forgotten about your Fall pics.  Funny we have almost the same shots!


----------



## Snow&Sun (Sep 1, 2008)

*Attention: Vote For Steve Dallas*

Attention:  Hello All Tahoe Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Owners!!!!!
This is an important message, if you do own or have friends that own in Tahoe, please have them vote for Steve Dallas. You should have already received your ballots 2 weeks ago, and if you havent already sent it in Please do so. Do not let this one sit on your desk or counter collecting dust. We, Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Need the votes for Steve Dallas, mark all three of your votes for him and you will be pleasantly relieved you have made the best decision of your ownership career.  

He is the best and most qualified for the position on our board and has it in our best interst to repersent us. He also being an owner of many weeks wants to do whats best for us as Owners here in Tahoe. So please lets JOIN together and VOTE and send your ballot in TODAY. DONT WAIT- ACT NOW.


----------



## MLC (Sep 4, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> Attention:  Hello All Tahoe Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Owners!!!!!
> This is an important message, if you do own or have friends that own in Tahoe, please have them vote for Steve Dallas. You should have already received your ballots 2 weeks ago, and if you havent already sent it in Please do so. Do not let this one sit on your desk or counter collecting dust. We, Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Need the votes for Steve Dallas, mark all three of your votes for him and you will be pleasantly relieved you have made the best decision of your ownership career.
> 
> He is the best and most qualified for the position on our board and has it in our best interst to repersent us. He also being an owner of many weeks wants to do whats best for us as Owners here in Tahoe. So please lets JOIN together and VOTE and send your ballot in TODAY. DONT WAIT- ACT NOW.






STEVE DALLAS IS ON THE BOARD for Lake Tahoe.  You owners that own at Incline Village will like what Steve will bring to the table.


----------

